# Adoption et Protection animale > Co-voiturage > Recherches >  Covoiturage pour un oiseau du département 65 vers département 29

## gngyolande@live.fr

Je recherche un covoiturage pour une perruche de Lascazeres près de Tarbes département 65 ou dans les environs vers Brest departement 29 ou les environs également.  Bien sûr l'oiseau sera dans une petite cage et ne vous prendra pas trop de place. Cordialement Yolande

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonjour, sujet déplacé dans la bonne rubrique.*

----------

